# Kenku Writeup



## Siberys (Jun 9, 2008)

_Removed. Sorry!_


----------



## Siberys (Jun 9, 2008)

Alright: I took my own advice and switched Mimicry and Master Flanker. Still not convinced, though...

Is Screech too powerful? Should I give it -2/-/+2 to attack, or maybe -4/-2/-?


----------



## TimeOut (Jun 9, 2008)

Screech looks good.

Combat advantage on a miss seems a little bit to strong in my opinion...

Personally I would add the Effect: part to the Hit: part, and change it to include one target that was hit and all targets with the feat.

But all in all, a very nice race. Great job!


----------



## Siberys (Jun 9, 2008)

TimeOut said:
			
		

> Screech looks good.
> 
> Combat advantage on a miss seems a little bit to strong in my opinion...
> 
> ...




The effect was supposed to be part of the hit, but I didn't make it clear, I guess. Thanks for pointing that out!

So... Master Screech would grant me Combat Advantage against all targets? Works for me!

On to change it...


----------



## Siberys (Jun 11, 2008)

PDF version now available!


----------



## Rechan (Jun 22, 2008)

HEY SIBERYS. The PDF doesn't exist anymore!


----------



## Siberys (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh, yeah. Sorry 'bout that. I've been revising my house rules (including this one) and planned on releasing them all at once (in several threads). It'll be up shortly.


----------



## Rechan (Jun 22, 2008)

How are the kenku getting revised, by chance?


----------



## Siberys (Jun 22, 2008)

... Not really at all, actually. Just changed the formatting to fit on fewer pages.


----------



## Muminalver (Jun 22, 2008)

I like it!! got several kenku minis!!!


----------



## Rechan (Jun 22, 2008)

On the one hand, I'm glad the pic isn't in the PDf, because that would be horrible on my printer. On the other, it would help visualize what the heck a kenku is to someone who doesn't know. 

I'm going to be swapping these little guys out for Halflings in my homebrew.


----------



## Siberys (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah. 'S a trade off.

You like 'em, then? 

In regards to replacing halflings, I actually considered making them small, because when I read the original Kenku entry in the (old Fiend Folio, was it? I don't remember) I somehow got the impression that they were.


----------



## generalhenry (Jun 22, 2008)

> Size: Medium




aren't kenku usually small?


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jun 22, 2008)

I always thought Kenku _were_ Small. However, I just checked the MMIII, just to make sure, and they are listed as Medium. Reading the description, though, their average height and weight are a mere 5 feet and 75 pounds (bird bones, you know).


----------



## Siberys (Jun 22, 2008)

Should I change the average height and weight, then?

Also, I'm not against making them small. I was doing a conversion of the MMIII stats, though, so I kept 'em medium.


----------



## AMP Productions (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice!

Rules look pretty well thought out, and it doesn't shadow anything in the PHB to much. 

Dex and Int are sub optimal, yes, but thats what the Eladrin have and thats core, so nothing wrong with that.

My only complaint is that the pdf looks a little bare. might want to spice it up a tad to give it some stay power.

Overall though, really great work. 


-Rob


----------



## Rechan (Jun 22, 2008)

Huh. I thought they _were_ small in the MMIII. Odd.


----------



## Siberys (Jun 23, 2008)

AMP Productions said:
			
		

> My only complaint is that the pdf looks a little bare. might want to spice it up a tad to give it some stay power.




I don't have a degree in graphic design, though.   

More seriously, If you could "spice it up", I'd really appreciate it. My images are usually hacked together, so a more professional set-up would be great. If you're up to it, of course.


----------



## Siberys (Jun 24, 2008)

Anyways, I need ideas for PPs. Any suggestions?


----------



## AMP Productions (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok, let me take a crack at it!

You want PHB style or Dragon Magazine Style like the warforged?

As for your paragon paths.....

Sacred Warrior of the Raven Queen?

Mimicry Master?

and thats about all I got.


----------



## Siberys (Jun 24, 2008)

Warforged style would be sweet. Don't know where you'll get kenku pics, though.

Mimicry master would be neat... I'll start thinking about it's mechanical implementation. Warrior of the Raven Queen would be a good generic cleric PP, but specifically kenku, it just doesn't seem to fit.

Speaking of which, PPs for each deity is a neat idea...


----------



## AMP Productions (Jun 24, 2008)

Siberys said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, PPs for each deity is a neat idea...




this just got my wheel turning too...

Anyway, I'll have it up by tommorrow!

A few things I will need though.

-Your author name
-A short "about the author"

And that should about do it.


----------



## Siberys (Jun 24, 2008)

Alright. Blurb e-mailed.


----------



## Rechan (Jun 24, 2008)

Something relating to them being the chosen of the Raven Queen. Such as "Walking Omen" or "Reaper" or somesuch.


----------



## AMP Productions (Jun 25, 2008)

What languages? Common and Kenku?


----------



## Crowley42 (Jun 25, 2008)

this is very cool and i could use it for an NPC in my campaign.  I look forward to it being rounded out so I can print it out and but it in my binder.


----------



## Siberys (Jun 25, 2008)

hmmm... I thought I'd put language in...

I'd go with just common, maybe whateve those from the Shadowfell speak (deep speech?)


----------



## AMP Productions (Jun 25, 2008)

*Drum roll....*

It's done...

--CLICK HERE!--


----------



## AMP Productions (Jun 25, 2008)

oh yeah, and sorry about the no landscape thing, My comp wont let me change it.

If you download it though and open the file with acrobat, hit Ctrl+shift+plus and it will right itself.


----------



## Crowley42 (Jun 25, 2008)

this is awesome siberys on makin it and AMP love the design!  printing it now


----------



## AMP Productions (Jun 25, 2008)

yes... and another one bites the dust.


----------



## Siberys (Jun 25, 2008)

It IS nice. Me likey.

Off to print...

Also;

*Mimic*
_"The audience heard a whoosh and a crackle, the sounds of flames. A woman screamed 'Fire!'. I laughed."_

_Prerequisite: _Kenku, trained in Bluff

You are trickery. The broken glass around the corner, that turns out to be unbroken. The muffled cry for help in an empty alley. The voice of lover, muttered by strange lips. You can alter your voice and your appearance, while receiving powers that take advantage of that natural skill.

*Mimic Path Features*
_
Tricksy Action (11th level):_ when you spend an action point to take an extra action, at any one point for the rest of the encounter, you may benefit from any effect that has the target "You" or "Ally"

_Master of Disguise (11th level):_ You gain Change Shape (MM p. 276) as an at-will power.

_Mimic's Flank (16th level):_ You add your charisma bonus to damage dealt to targets against whom you have combat advantage.

*Mimic Powers*

*Unexpected Sidestep • Mimic Attack 11*
_With some fancy footwork, you place an   enemy between you and an attacker_ 
_Encounter
Immediate Reaction • Personal
Trigger:_ You are hit by an attack.
_Effect:_ Switch places with one adjacent enemy. That enemy is now the target of the attack that triggered this power.

*Did you hear THAT? • Mimic Utility 12*
_You throw your voice, and creatures curiously converge on where it seemed to originate._
_Daily • Charm
Standard Action • Area_ burst 10 within 10 squares
_Target:_ All creatures in burst
_Effect:_ Slide each target 2 squares toward one square in the burst. You gain combat advantage against one target.
_Special:_ You may only use this power in a surprise round or when your enemies are unaware of you.

*Yelling Fire in a Theater • Mimic Attack 20*
_Using your natural proficiency at mimicry, and your learned talent for trickery, you force the target to react in a certain way._
_Daily • Charm
Standard Action • Close _burst 5
_Target:_ One enemy in burst
_Attack:_ Charisma vs. Will
_Hit:_ The target is dominated until the end of your next turn (save ends).
_Sustain Standard:_ The target remains dominated, so long as he hasn't saved.


----------



## AMP Productions (Jun 25, 2008)

You SHOULD put a link to the new pdf on your first page because SOMEONE might nominate you for fancreation of the week.


----------



## Siberys (Jun 25, 2008)

Okay, I'm on it.

By the by, How d'ya like the Mimic? I was hoping it might go into the PDF. It was rather off-the-cuff, though, so it may need balancing.

Next Projects:

Lizardfolk
Thri-Kreen
Deity-based PPs


----------



## AMP Productions (Jun 25, 2008)

Your doing the Kreen, eh? I had my eye on them.... 

I think I have Bullywugs up next on my list, then a brand new creation...

Anything you want to have changed as far as the Kenku goes?

I can add the Paragon path, but it might take a couple days. I had alot of free time today, but I'll e busy for a while. 


Oh yeah, and on a final note, it was REALLY hard to find kenku pictures, and I felt I was kinda streaching it with what I did put in there... If the racial Paragon path gets put up, I can blast away the picture with the wings.


----------



## Siberys (Jun 25, 2008)

Works for me. Because of the picture, I actually considered making a PP that gave 'em wings. It was a stretch, though...

Also, nothin' stoppin' ya from doin' kreen. Go ahead - I might like yours better.

Edit: Also, due to Kenku not actually being a language in the books, I'd prefer not to use it, or else make up a language, like "Umbral" or something, for those with a connection to the shadowfell to speak. You could let Shadar-Kai speak it, too.


----------



## AMP Productions (Jun 25, 2008)

noted for next version.

Also, you hath been nominated.  Good luck!


----------



## Siberys (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks, mate. I wouldn't be near qualifying if it weren't for your help; The rules may be sound, but people _really_ like it to look nice.


----------



## Rechan (Jun 26, 2008)

Actually, I do like the Mimic. 

The PDF however hurts my head. Namely that if you don't want to print it, you have to tilt your head far to read it.


----------



## Siberys (Jun 26, 2008)

AMP Productions said:
			
		

> oh yeah, and sorry about the no landscape thing, My comp wont let me change it.
> 
> If you download it though and open the file with acrobat, hit Ctrl+shift+plus and it will right itself.




That should solve your problem, Rechan.

EDIT: Also, add sahuagin and astral-contruct-esque monster creation rules to my hopeful creations.


----------



## Rechan (Jun 26, 2008)

Nope, that just makes the pic bigger or smaller, not right-side up.


----------



## Siberys (Jun 26, 2008)

After some investigation, he got it wrong is all. it's shift-ctrl-plus, not ctrl-shift-plus.


----------



## Rechan (Jun 26, 2008)

Siberys said:
			
		

> After some investigation, he got it wrong is all. it's shift-ctrl-plus, not ctrl-shift-plus.



No, he didn't get it wrong, I was hitting Capslock, not shift!

Oops.  

Good job, SIberys, and AMP, that thing is pretty.


----------



## AMP Productions (Jun 26, 2008)

Rechan said:
			
		

> No, he didn't get it wrong, I was hitting Capslock, not shift!
> 
> Oops.
> 
> Good job, SIberys, and AMP, that thing is pretty.




Thanks! Also, I posted a link to here on wizards... trying to get you some more traffic!


----------



## Siberys (Jun 26, 2008)

Removed. Sorry!


----------



## AMP Productions (Jun 26, 2008)

Could you make a list of the changes and e-mail them to me so I can update the pdf?


----------



## Siberys (Jun 26, 2008)

Now speak common, elven
clarified mimicry
added winterkin
Changed Screech to key off Constitution or Charisma, vs. Fortitude
Minor adjustments to Master Screech, Deafening Screech, and dazing screech
Added the Mimic


----------



## avin (Oct 1, 2008)

Anybody did a kenku "monster" 4e conversion?


----------



## Rechan (Oct 1, 2008)

avin said:


> Anybody did a kenku "monster" 4e conversion?



Yes, but they didn't use these rules. The Jester's Kenku writeup is still present. 

If you wanted to stay true to the kenku writeup, just slap their racial onto Jester's monster.


----------



## Dragonbait (Oct 1, 2008)

*Eagerly awaits the latest kenku pdf*


----------



## avin (Oct 2, 2008)

Those are fine Kenkus, but Im looking for lv 1 or 2... =/


----------



## Rechan (Oct 2, 2008)

It's not very difficult to level them down. Here:

Kenku Sneak: LVL 1 Lurker
HP: 25; Bloodied: 12
AC: 15 Fortitude: 13 Reflex: 16 Will: 13
Attack bonus vs. AC: +6
Attack bonus vs. other defenses: +4
Combat advantage: +1d6


Kenku Sniper: Lvl 1 Artillery
HP: 28; Bloodied: 14
Init: +1
AC: 13 Fortitude: 14 Reflex: 13 Will: 13
Attack bonus vs. AC: +8
Attack bonus vs. other defenses: +6


Kenku Trickster: LVL 2 Trickster
HP: 37; Bloodied: 18
Init: +5
AC: 16 Fortitude: 14 Reflex: 16 Will: 17
Attack bonus vs. AC: +7
Attack bonus vs. other defenses: +6


----------



## Siberys (Oct 2, 2008)

Well, I probably won't be doing another Kenku PDF.

Or, at least, a free one. 

I'm currently writing a book tentatively entitled _Esoterica: Races_ which will include, among other things, this race. You can consider this a preview, I guess.

A question I considered; Should it have monster versions of each race? I wasn't sure if I wanted to, y'know.


----------



## Rechan (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Esoterica: Races_



_

_I demand a bug race. 

Doesn't have to be tri-keen. Try something different. Moth, wasp, beetle maybe.


----------



## Siberys (Oct 2, 2008)

Sure. But it _is_ kreen - I hope you aren't disappointed; I've had the stats for weeks, just gotta finish fluff. I was just working on it, actually.

Although, a Swordwing-esque race for _Esoterica: Races II_ (whenever I get to that... ) wouldn't be a bad idea...


----------



## dopefish (Oct 14, 2008)

first look: sounds great but would like to dl the pdf for a closer look; too bad the link is down


----------



## Craith (Oct 14, 2008)

One Question for Unexpected Footwork: Is it an Immediate Reaction (You get hit, take the damage, the the attacker can somehow attack another time with the same attack) or an Immediate Interrupt (The new target gets hit instead of you).

Also, is the attacker himself a legal target (RAI) or should it be another target?


----------



## Siberys (Oct 15, 2008)

The most recent version of the Kenku (post 45) has it as an immediate reaction.

Second, I actually thought about that possibility, and was thinking about rewording it to disallow hitting the original attacker, but decided to allow it. For example;

_The vagrant sneered at Eerik as he pulled a concealed knife from his boot. "I sure wouldn't wanna speak about the thieves guild like that hereabouts, 'ere I you..."

With flash, the man lunged for him, his dagger's tip speeding towards Eeriks heart. But Eerik only chuckled. Shifting his weight back, the blade barely missed him as Eerik grabbed the handled and deftly twisted it back into the man's chest. The vagrant fell to the ground, gagging on his own blood.

"I'll speak 'bout the guild how I like. Don' know 'bout you, though."_

Now, for ranged attacks, it might be harder to describe, but all you need is some narrative creativity.


----------



## jsepeta (Nov 26, 2008)

what happened to the PDF? i can't download it


----------



## Siberys (May 25, 2009)

Sorry for the gap in posting;

Considering the Kenku stats in the MM2, I figure now may be a good time to pimp this. My version of the kenku race (among others) can be found [Removed. Sorry!].

I've changed the Screech power to a power called "Raven's Portent"; It's more original and more thematic.

Interestingly, the Great Ally feature is very similar to the Flock Effect feature in the MM2. The racial stats there are far too weak, though, IMO.


----------

